# yard machine deck



## Bill144 (May 13, 2017)

i have an older yard machine 42 inch cut
last fall i took the deck off to put new blades on it
i went to put it on today and its on an angle 
it hits the back wheel on the right side
could i have messed up the stabilizer bar or something
model # 13an662g729 
serial # 1c054b40315001
thanks for your time


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Bill144 !

It sounds like one of the hangers is on wrong .
You could have one of the rods in the wrong location.
If I remember,correctly ,the 2 rear rods go through the rear deck bracket holes,and the front stabilizer holes,and the front rods go through the front deck bracket holes.


----------

